# Independant BMW Mechanic - Falkirk



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a reputable specialist to service/ maintain a 2005 BMW E90 320i petrol in the central Scotland area. The car lives in Falkirk?

Thanks.


----------



## Senn (Jan 9, 2011)

I can highly recommend B.M. Motors in Law, not far off the M8. Great to deal with, and often recommended on the BMW forums.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Theses guys come reccomemend to me although never used the when i had the E60

M3 Motor Co
Mossbank Cottage
A89 Caputhall
By Bathgate
West Lothian EH48 1JX

Tel: 01506 811999 or 07711 548 414

Quickest way would be along the A801 toward Torphicen.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Mercedes and BMW specialist in ibrox business park directly behind ibrox fc! Guys are brilliant , reccomend them to everyone and my old man has been using them for years


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

BM Motors


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Best garage by far has got to be 

B for BMW and A for Audi. Put all our VAG and gerry car's in there.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Independant Rates?*



JJ_ said:


> Best garage by far has got to be
> 
> B for BMW and A for Audi. Put all our VAG and gerry car's in there.


What sort of hourly rates do the garages charge compared to main dealer prices please:

B for BMW?

BM Motors?

M3 Motors?


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

B for BMW (B4BMW)

Don't know hourly rate but here are some costs from M3Cutters just posted. This was for a M3.

Inspection 2 £550+vat (including valve clearences)
Front wishbone and bush £295+vat
Rear discs, pads, handbrake shoes and fitting kit £395+vat
Brake fluid service £30+vat
Air con service £45+vat
Wheel alignment £110+vat
Coil pack £25+vat


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Have used BM Motors in Law for years. As has all my BMW owning friends that care about their cars.


----------



## jimboc (Apr 13, 2010)

head into Laurieston there is a car garage just on your left as you go up the hill after the round about at Benny T's that specializes in German motors, don't know if it's any good or not though mate.

I phoned them up a few years back for a service on my MK2 gti i had at the time and the price was pretty reasonable, never took it in though as my uncle ended up doing it for me so i don't know what the workmanship is like.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Theses guys come reccomemend to me although never used the when i had the E60
> 
> M3 Motor Co
> Mossbank Cottage
> ...


This guy is meant to be excellent, never used him myself but I have heard of guys taking M3 CSL's to him for work.
But remember the best isn't cheap 

John


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

gsmedinburgh.com south gyle cresent,i've known these guys for over 20 years,worked in the trade with them,well versed in mercs,beemers,audi's,jag's,seen ferrari's and hummers in there shop.
state of the art kit,all work carried out to manufacturers spec,top guys tommy and eric,check out there web site and read there story!
keith


----------

